# IUI ladies, pls can u recommend a bristol hosp?



## alext (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi All,
Just found this fab site-and am hoping I can find some personal recommendations from you guys on hospitals to consider in the Bristol area for IUI. 

Not sure where this bit goes....but anyway...After my successful ovulation detection (at long last!) on Chlomid, and having been ttc for 2 years we've now been advised to consider IUI, (due to my hubbies sperm antibodies) and basically we don't know where to go/or what happens next?!?!.
Have just printed off the beginners guide for my bedtime read  but thought would post this message as a start to our quest, (particularly as my gyno expressed concern that there are many unprofessional hospitals out there and to be careful who we go to etc.)

Hoping to hear from anyone out there, who is going through the same thing in the Bristol area, and can point us in the direction of a good hosp to start at...also to say its so nice to find out that we're in such good company (as I must be honest, until today I had never even heard of IUI).........many thanks in advance, Alex


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome to Fertility Friends and to the IUI section, wishing you lots of luck with whatever you decide to do.

I can't help on Bristol I am afraid, I am not from that area, you could try sending off for the free HFEA guide, it lists all hospitals that do IVF/IUI and tells you a little more about it, although not as good as Aussiemegs guide.

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/ForPatients/YourGuidetoInfertility

MIght be worth doing a search using the keyword "Bristol" or have a look in meeting places to see if there is anyone else in your area.

Lots of love C x


----------



## alext (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Candy
Thanks so much for your reply, I have contacted Bupa as a starting point now, and have read Aussie Megs introduction too which was, as you say, v useful, (just need to get Hubbie reading it now!!)
  
I wish you luck too,

Thanks again!
Alex


----------

